# Liquid latex...



## wildcat123 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi! I’m planning on dressing as a zombie (perhaps a zombie bride if I can find a decent dress) and using liquid latex to create a good zombie look!

I hope that it looks really well done…the problem being I’ve never used liquid latex before! 

Do any of you pros have any advice/tips?

Anything else is welcome, general suggestions, links to tutorials…whatever!

Thanks in advance :]

Carly


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

You have a few choices, depending on the look you want.

First and easiest is apply a thin coat of latex to your cheeks while they're puffed out, and dry it with a hairdryer. When you relax, the latex while give fine wrinkles. This also works well on the neck, especially under the chin, and on the forehead right above the eyebrows.

The second is a diseased, corroded look. Using a small brush and latex, stick pieces of oatmeal on the face, in small clusters, around the edges of the eyes and the nostrils, the corners of the mouth, etc. 

The third is the one a lot of people like. Apply a thin coat of latex to certain facial areas and the back of the hands. Lay a single ply of plain toilet on the spot, and let it wrinkle up a bit. Apply another thin coat on top of the toilet paper and let it dry - again, a hairdryer really speeds this up. If you with, use your nails to tear small openings in these holes. Some people like to make the holes bloody, but I'm a purist. Just slighty darken the holes with purple or brown. 
Rotting zombies don't bleed.

Once you've done any of these, just apply makeup and powder. I recommend Ben Nyes Death Wheel for this all the time around here, but you'll get a lot of good info by going to Youtube and searching "zombie makeup". Watch all those videos, and you'll get some good info.


----------



## Bilso (Oct 7, 2009)

i was thinking of doing a scar around my neck and top of head, ala Frankensteins Monster. I'm going to use liquid latex but also have no idea.

As for zombie type liquid latex, youtube has some videos on there. I just need to figure a simple, straight scar, but raised.


----------



## wildcat123 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah thanks guys. Of course YouTube would be my first point of call! I'm so excited to make a messy outfit - just a bit of a shame it's still quite far away!

I've ordered my liquid latex of Ebay! Two 500ml bottles. Probably too much but I wanted to practice beforehand and my friends are likely to want some too!


----------



## Bilso (Oct 7, 2009)

how do you get it off?


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

You peel it off.

Bilso, if you want a raised scar, one way is to roll two single sheets of toilet paper into thin tubes and latex them on, side by side, the tips touching. After another coat of latex on top, just color the interior with black, red, and purple and color the latex the same color as the rest of your skin.

Someone around here makes latex scars the same way, but they used scar putty to make the scars, then adhered it and coated it with latex. Try the Search bar.


----------



## Twisted and depraved (Oct 1, 2009)

You can also make skin by pouring the latex on some aluminu foil that has been wadded up, then straightened back out. The more you flatten it, the smoother it will be. Make sure you powder both sides when peeling it off to keep it from sticking to itself.


----------



## ImmoralZombie (Feb 8, 2010)

Just play around with it. You can get creative


----------



## Bobamaltz (Dec 27, 2009)

I wouldn't apply a lot of liquid latex to your skin it's really not good for it. However, you can do some great FX with rolled tissue or paper towel dabbed with latex. Roll a worm out of the tissue then make an oval ring with it and stick that to your face. Then blend it with more tissue dabbed with latex add makeup and presto open wounds.
I’ll post a pic where I used this technique on a friend of mine. 
I have made simple appliances with latex and once dried applied those to my skin.


----------



## Bobamaltz (Dec 27, 2009)

The white part of her nose is just her painted skin to simulate bone and the edge around it is just rolled tissue. The bone was grey in person but got washed out by the flash.


----------



## Bobamaltz (Dec 27, 2009)

I just painted the skin on her nose to simulate bone and then built up the surrounding area with tissue. The white was more grey in real life but got washed out by the flash.
You could add crushed rice crispies fro texture.


----------



## ImmoralZombie (Feb 8, 2010)

I learned everything i know from watching tons of videos on youtube just type in liquid latex wounds and you will find alot...... or watch someone from a pro haunt that does make up that helps too!


----------



## ImmoralZombie (Feb 8, 2010)

if it helps any take a look at some of my pictures i love working with liquid latex.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Bobamaltz said:


> I wouldn't apply a lot of liquid latex to your skin it's really not good for it. However, you can do some great FX with rolled tissue or paper towel dabbed with latex. Roll a worm out of the tissue then make an oval ring with it and stick that to your face. Then blend it with more tissue dabbed with latex add makeup and presto open wounds.
> I’ll post a pic where I used this technique on a friend of mine.
> I have made simple appliances with latex and once dried applied those to my skin.


One point missed (unless I missed the post LOL) is that latex has ammonia included in it to slow drying time. Some have more than others, but I've never had any stronger than say a smelling salt.

Once it's cured there is no ammonia smell or off gassing that I've noticed.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Bilso said:


> i was thinking of doing a scar around my neck and top of head, ala Frankensteins Monster. I'm going to use liquid latex but also have no idea.
> 
> As for zombie type liquid latex, youtube has some videos on there. I just need to figure a simple, straight scar, but raised.


I've done that with liquid latex and modeling putty before. (these pics are from a makeup tutorial I did for the local soccer moms using nothing but stuff found in wal-mart, so only cream makeup, and not so great latex, etc.)

Just apply some liquid latex to some waxed paper in the shape you want. 










Mold the putty how you want and add another coat on top of that. Peel off when it's dry. 










Unfortunately, when time came to actually apply those, I didn't have enough time, so no finished pics. 

Here's some I did for my son, however. 










Applied:


----------

